# DOC to MBTA Police



## Massochist

Hello everyone, this is my first post. So excuse me if I make any rookie mistakes.

First of all, thank you to all the veterans out there putting their safety on the line.
A quick briefing on my status.
I'm a white male in mid 30's, no college degree, no military.
I took the Corrections Officer exam last year and scored a 96. I lucked out in to the academy next to about 95% ex-military applicants. We graduate next week.

I saw the posting for the upcoming Municipal Police / MBTA exam and am considering trying to get into police. I'm no slouch, and I'm no fool, so I am confident I could "hack" it. I know it is very hard to get into local PD's without "knowing" someone, but I'd also be fine with an MBTA gig. I'm interested in K-9 units specifically.

I guess my main confusion is how the academies work. I've tried to research this on various massgov sites and reading posts on this forum but it is confusing to me which academy does what for which departments, with different lists, etc.

So, does the MBTA have its own academy or would I have to attend one of the $3,000 municipal academies? Also, how the hell do people afford to not get paid for the duration of these academies. I'm a grown man, with children and grown up responsibilities. Unfortunately I don't have a huge bank account to just feed off of through an academy.

I guess I'm just looking for some clarification on what my next step should be after taking the exam this April


----------



## pahapoika

take the test and leave the DOC as soon as possible 

if you get hired by municipality they should payyou for attending the Academy although I don't think its a lot.

If you can survive the 6 months of low pay you can always make it up in OT and details


----------



## bok

Welcome To Masscops,
Some bullet points for your consideration:
#1. Resourcefulness
M.P.T.C. governs Mass Police Academies, study this web page for answers.
#2. Loyalty
You applied and accepted the position of C.O., they own you for a reasonable amount of time and you owe them for the investment into you.
#3 Untested Confidence
If you can last behind the walls with people, some pathetic - some very wicked, we put there... then just maybe you have the intestinal fortitude to be a P.O.
#4. False Hopes
Applying for, interviewing for and passing K9 training takes years put in as a proactive P.O. to get a whiff of this specialty unit assignment.
#5 Age
Research Consent Decree and Non-Consent Decree Municipalities
#6 Sacrifice for an Ideal
You will sacrifice greatly if you are accepted to a police academy. Normal family life; over./ Weekend Freedom; over./ Pride; surrendered / Reasonable C.O.L.A. Income; over. MSP recruits earn $400- a week as an example. Recruits learn to live off of credit cards, loans and extreme fiscal management.
- These are just some responses to your first post inquiry, I'm sure the members will have additional outstanding advice. Test and push yourself past fear behind the walls first. Worldly and well rounded Rookies have been known to freeze and shit their panties with some encounters or dispatches they were thrust into as I witnessed being their FTO. Your next step after this upcoming civil circus exam ? ....pray to your God for a shot, card, interview etc. And yes, the M.B.T.A. sends their recruits to their academy at good Ol 85 Sea Street. If one makes out of the haunted graveyard they can enjoy the tiny small Quarry Hill runs..... Be safe in your new position.


----------



## Massochist

Thank you for your insight, your points seem valid and I will take them to heart.

One point I don't understand is why you stated, "Pride; surrendered" I would think one's pride would be bolstered given the opportunity of such an honored and respected position.


----------



## k12kop

Massochist said:


> Thank you for your insight, your points seem valid and I will take them to heart.
> 
> One point I don't understand is why you stated, "Pride; surrendered" I would think one's pride would be bolstered given the opportunity of such an honored and respected position.


Surrendered as in putting up with being a recruit all over again.


----------



## pahapoika

woodyd said:


> IIRC it's been years since Transit hired any non-veterans. You have a better (though not great) chance with the town where you have residency. If you really want to work for Transit you'd have to get on with your town first then hope Transit takes laterals again (and your years won't transfer for retirement)


Definitely something important to think about.
You could easily get stuck in the DOC for 4 to 5 years or better before making the leap to a PD.
Make sure their group 4

Good Luck ( you'll need it as a non-vet )


----------



## wwonka

Hey good luck and listen to your fto when you graduate the doc Academy. 

I'm taking the mbta test also. 

In 4 years I've seen alot of people move on. But once you get days it becomes harder to switch and go backwards 


Good luck


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wwonka said:


> Hey good luck and listen to your fto when you graduate the doc Academy.
> 
> I'm taking the mbta test also.
> 
> In 4 years I've seen alot of people move on. But once you get days it becomes harder to switch and go backwards
> 
> Good luck


Aren't you my age? Aged out, no?


----------



## wwonka

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Aren't you my age? Aged out, no?


I thought so but didn't see a upper limit?


----------



## pahapoika

Come'n Wonka !
You know your a lifer


----------



## pahapoika

woodyd said:


> Transit doesn't have an age limit. But as I previously said, it's nearly impossible to get on without Veterans or Survivor status.


Well, not impossible .............you just really need big juice.


----------



## mpd61

Just remember EVERYBODY! for full MBTA retirement, you need to be able to put in 23 years before 65. No transferring in ANY Federal/State/Military time either............


----------



## felony

Transit is an odd animal. Prior to the recent masscops postings for lateral transfers, they haven't taken transfers in 10+ years. Which astounds me, since they hire student officers almost every time they put on an academy. The attrition rate at the MBTA is very high. I don't work there and don't know the inner workings that would cause officers to leave in droves to neighboring communities. You would think that they would take laterals more often to limit attrition and keep moral up.


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Come'n Wonka !
> You know your a lifer


I know, Your right. Lol


----------



## pahapoika

wwonka said:


> I know, Your right. Lol


not a bad thing my friend. would have loved to jump over to the MBTA or any other agency for that matter, but we got " the job" group 4 pensionand and good bennies so at the end of the day that's probably what really counts


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> not a bad thing my friend. would have loved to jump over to the MBTA or any other agency for that matter, but we got " the job" group 4 pensionand and good bennies so at the end of the day that's probably what really counts


Those are my thoughts but figured I'd take the test for shits and giggles.

Just trying to help the state out.


----------



## pahapoika

I hear ya !


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

USMCMP5811 said:


> From a reliable source


LOL


----------



## Goose

USMCMP5811 said:


> From a reliable source:


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

bok said:


> Welcome To Masscops,
> Some bullet points for your consideration:
> #1. Resourcefulness
> M.P.T.C. governs Mass Police Academies, study this web page for answers.
> #2. Loyalty
> You applied and accepted the position of C.O., they own you for a reasonable amount of time and you owe them for the investment into you.
> #3 Untested Confidence
> If you can last behind the walls with people, some pathetic - some very wicked, we put there... then just maybe you have the intestinal fortitude to be a P.O.
> #4. False Hopes
> Applying for, interviewing for and passing K9 training takes years put in as a proactive P.O. to get a whiff of this specialty unit assignment.
> #5 Age
> Research Consent Decree and Non-Consent Decree Municipalities
> #6 Sacrifice for an Ideal
> You will sacrifice greatly if you are accepted to a police academy. Normal family life; over./ Weekend Freedom; over./ Pride; surrendered / Reasonable C.O.L.A. Income; over. MSP recruits earn $400- a week as an example. Recruits learn to live off of credit cards, loans and extreme fiscal management.
> - These are just some responses to your first post inquiry, I'm sure the members will have additional outstanding advice. Test and push yourself past fear behind the walls first. Worldly and well rounded Rookies have been known to freeze and shit their panties with some encounters or dispatches they were thrust into as I witnessed being their FTO. Your next step after this upcoming civil circus exam ? ....pray to your God for a shot, card, interview etc. And yes, the M.B.T.A. sends their recruits to their academy at good Ol 85 Sea Street. If one makes out of the haunted graveyard they can enjoy the tiny small Quarry Hill runs..... Be safe in your new position.


I agree with everything you said except for the loyalty part. I've seen people accepted to PO academys before they were even off probation with the DOC. I never saw a single person turn it down, and not a single person blamed them for it. It's the state, you're just a number to them anyways.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

woodyd said:


> I recall a CS case a couple years ago where a new CO still on probation started the hiring process for a PD (I believe Boston but I'm not sure). DOC basically arranged his schedule so he couldn't make it to meetings with the BI, psych, etc. Long story short, the guy found a way to get out of work to go through with the hiring process, but DOC found out what he did and termed him. Then the PD bypassed him because of the termination from DOC. Poor guy went from working at DOC and having a good shot at a PO job to having nothing.
> What to take from this? 1) look out for yourself, because DOC won't. Most jobs won't. There are a few Chiefs out there who are class acts and look out for their guys, but they are few and far between 2) never, ever be dishonest with a superior or IA. NOTHING will get you fired quicker.


I heard that same case, I think its still on mass.gov under civil service decisions. It was BPD. He actually had a conditional offer of employment, but called in sick to complete the last part of the process. Even though he gave his two weeks, they used his sick time abuse as a reason to terminate him. They knew why he was calling out sick because he asked for permission first and was denied.


----------



## pahapoika

SouthShoreBrother said:


> I heard that same case, I think its still on mass.gov under civil service decisions. It was BPD. He actually had a conditional offer of employment, but called in sick to complete the last part of the process. Even though he gave his two weeks, they used his sick time abuse as a reason to terminate him. They knew why he was calling out sick because he asked for permission first and was denied.


And there in lies the rub. You want to be "Dudley Do Right" and play by the rules , but never, ever, ever trust the DOC hacks. Their not Correction officers. They never have been. They made their way up as councilors and despise the officers. They will do anything to f**k them.

If you have to bang, then bang. You have the 5 unsubstantiated sick days, use them !!!


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> And there in lies the rub. You want to be "Dudley Do Right" and play by the rules , but never, ever, ever trust the DOC hacks. Their not Correction officers. They never have been. They made their way up as councilors and despise the officers. They will do anything to f**k them.
> 
> If you have to bang, then bang. You have the 5 unsubstantiated sick days, use them !!!


Unless your in probation!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

wwonka said:


> Unless your in probation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This is true. So glad i left early.


----------

